# Live edge or slab lumber in the Minneapolis MN area?



## marcuscraft

Do any of my fellow tundra thumpers up here in MN have a good source for live edge or larger slab lumber?


----------



## Kreegan

Try these guys. They're down in Lakeville. Lindy's a good guy.

http://www.morningwoodhardwoods.com/


----------



## CharlieK

There are a few guys with bandsaw mills who sell locally on Craigslist. I bought some lumber from one guy in Northfield. He had a LOT of lumber and was very easy to work with. I know there are several others, but I don't have their contact information.

Let me know what you find!

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## pmayer

I believe that the guy that Charlie is referring to is Collins Brothers Lumber. I have bought from him many times and I agree with what Charlie said. He is an great guy to work with and his prices are low. I mostly buy green from him so that I can dry it myself. you can find him on CL. I believe that this is one of his ads: http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/mat/3744005573.html.

Another source is here: http://www.logs-to-lumber.com/. I have purchased from him a couple of times. He is very knowledgeable and sells good quality lumber.


----------



## MNgary

Forest Products Suppply on hwy 61 in Maplewood had some interesting live edge slabs when I was up there a couple months ago. The web site is forestproductssupply.com I think I saw a half dozen or so.

I picked up a 2' x 5' live edge slab from Woodcraft at 91st and Lyndale in Bloomington. They had a couple others but of expensive exotic woods and out of my price range.

I would also call Logs to Lumber (651-387-5647) in Inver Grove Heights.


----------



## CharlieK

Thanks Paul, those are the guys I was thinking of. They have great prices on locally harvested lumber.


----------



## pmayer

Cool, Charlie. I love going down there. They are great people to deal with and they score some amazing logs from time to time in their tree removal business.


----------



## logboy73

I'm a bit late to this, but I'm right over in Menomonie, an hour East of the cities. My website is in my signature. I do a bit of lumber occasionally, but most of my business is slabs. I'm the guy who cuts the huge logs nobody else wants to touch. I've done some sawing for a couple of the aforementioned sources.


----------



## mcomisar

Logs to lumber in inver grove heights. I've bought from him a few times… good guy, lots of inventory.

www.logs-to-lumber.com


----------



## logboy73

I thought I'd give you a couple examples of recent stuff off the mill. Here is some ash.










Spalted Maple









White Pine









I also have white and red oak, elm, cottonwood and other misc stuff occasionally. I'm a woodworker as well, so I'm always happy to help my fellow sawdust lovers out.










White oak end table top.


----------



## mcomisar

Hey logboy, I'm looking for 8/4 walnut… ~50-100bf depending on price. Seems like most local sawyers dont mill 8/4 stock…


----------



## logboy73

I have nothing in stock at the moment. I wonder if Lindy might have something for you. He does a fair bit of walnut.


----------



## mcomisar

Lindy?


----------



## logboy73

Yup, sorry, the very first guy mentioned on this thread.


----------



## mcomisar

ahh. got it. Thanks


----------

